# and so the Canadian Bacon Starts ....



## paul catt (Feb 8, 2013)

So I decided it was time for a Try at Canadian Bacon. .. I went to Sams Club and bought two lugs and a whole pork loin.

The loins were nice but ... not on sale :(













C- Bacon 002.JPG



__ paul catt
__ Feb 8, 2013


















C- Bacon 003.JPG



__ paul catt
__ Feb 8, 2013






I made pops brine ..didn't change a thing ...might later  but since its my first time ... Thanks Pops 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Pretty Amber













C- Bacon 001.JPG



__ paul catt
__ Feb 8, 2013






I also decided against doing the whole loin so I sliced it in half  ...I am going to see how this comes out before doing the other half













C- Bacon 004.JPG



__ paul catt
__ Feb 8, 2013






Trimmings













C- Bacon 005.JPG



__ paul catt
__ Feb 8, 2013






 Ready for the fridge for 14 days ...oh and since there were so big I injected them













C- Bacon 006.JPG



__ paul catt
__ Feb 8, 2013






I plan on hanging these in my MES30 ...I bought some ham bags but they are huge ...Can I cut them in half and either zip tie them or butcher twine ?  I guess the zip ties might melt ...Also for the IT  ...should it be 145 or 160 ...I hear both these days ...I was thinking maybe 155  lol   meet in the middle ..I plan on brushing them with honey before I smoke them also ...or maybe some maple syrup

Wood  ..I am open to all Ideas   anyone wants to give me their 2 cents  I would love it

Thanks ... See ya in 2 weeks


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 8, 2013)

145 and they are cooked and safe to eat. They are also not dried out at that point and have enough moisture you can still fry them if you want. You could tie the bags smaller with butcher twine or you can set the loin pieces on the shelf without the bags.


----------



## paul catt (Feb 11, 2013)

I could use some wood advice  :)


----------



## smoking b (Feb 11, 2013)

Just saw this. Looks like you're off to a good start!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I always cold smoke my CB. I feel it only needs cooked once - right before I eat it  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It also takes the smoke a lot better during cold smoking. There are lots of people that cook theirs while smoking it but I'm just not one of them. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It's a personal preference what wood you use but I always use hickory & some apple or cherry with mine. I'll bet once you eat yours you will be making CB on a regular basis!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 11, 2013)

I like to use apple, or peach when I do bacon. Some like to use hickory or oak. Sometimes I will mix in cherry too. My last batch was apple.  I tied them like roast and hung them.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...in-ready-to-become-canadian-bacon#post_934465

Thia was a cold smoke, but if I was doing a hot smoke I'd take it to 145*, 160* will dry it out.


----------



## paul catt (Feb 11, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I like to use apple, or peach when I do bacon. Some like to use hickory or oak. Sometimes I will mix in cherry too. My last batch was apple.  I tied them like roast and hung them.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...in-ready-to-become-canadian-bacon#post_934465
> 
> Thia was a cold smoke, but if I was doing a hot smoke I'd take it to 145*, 160* will dry it


Thanks ..I have never used fruit woods before so I wasnt sure what goes with what ....I have some cherry and was thinking about that would like to try some apple too ... I am going to go with 145 I think for the IT .... what did you hang yours with ..I have some of the plastic ham bags I'm going to useahhh ok I see you tied it with twine .... wow 20 lbs at once did you slice it all too ?

Smoking B   I love CB so I'm hoping this comes out great ...I am going to go to 145 with it though   lol then I can just eat it all right away :)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 11, 2013)

Paul Catt said:


>


I used butchers twine to tie them up like roasts, then hung them from a couple pieces of wood lath that fit in the slots that hold the racks in my smoker.


----------



## paul catt (Feb 20, 2013)

CB in the smoker ..with some sausage ... light coat of honey..Wood is a mix of cherry and apple













Smoking K and CB 001.JPG



__ paul catt
__ Feb 20, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 20, 2013)

That sure is funny looking CB you have hanging! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I see you decided against hanging the CB, It'll still taste the same!


----------



## paul catt (Feb 20, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> That sure is funny looking CB you have hanging!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya I had space issues .... and my days off got changed so I needed to get this done in a hurry ...its a bitch when real life gets in the way of fun  lol


----------



## paul catt (Feb 20, 2013)

Well here it is ..and I got it out just in time to get called in to work early ...I will slice it and pack it when I get home tonight













Smoking K and CB 012.JPG



__ paul catt
__ Feb 20, 2013


----------



## fagesbp (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks great. What did you end up going up to for IT? I did mine the same as yours  with the brine and went to 152 and it came out just right for me and everyone tore it up.


----------



## paul catt (Feb 20, 2013)

it was about 147 for a IT ...it taste good ..I will check the texture tonight


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks really good!, at 147* it's going to be good and moist!


----------



## paul catt (Feb 28, 2013)

Well ...remember I said that the girlfriend was sure I was going to kill us all 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





..leaving this in the fridge for 14 days ... well she just called me from the store ...pork loins are on sale ... she wants to know how many I want ....I guess IM going to buy a used fridge to put in my garage to hold all this brining pork   lol


----------



## allen (Mar 1, 2013)

It is nice to have a spare fridge, The CB looks nice.


----------



## reinhard (Mar 2, 2013)

the canadian bacon does look nice. the cb i have in my avatar was done with a dry cure. reading these posts i see that next time i'll have to take it out at 145 internal. i let mine go 160 last time. i would like to try Pops cure myself next time. i'm getting into brining more now and this site is very helpfull. Reinhard


----------



## paul catt (Mar 9, 2013)

I have 5 more peices of Loin in the fridge ...getting ready to come out on the 20th ....one batch of brine I accidently doubled the brown sugar ... I started to dump it but then though  heck its sugar ...  I will call it Candied c bacon lol


----------



## paul catt (Mar 21, 2013)

Well they are out of the smoker .. 145 IT













2013-03-21_12-33-50_24.jpg



__ paul catt
__ Mar 21, 2013






Notice the ones with the X on them ...while making the second batch or brine  I relized that I had doubled the brown sugar on accident ...the ones with the X are the ones with the Xtra sugar lol













2013-03-21_12-35-40_534.jpg



__ paul catt
__ Mar 21, 2013






Side view ... cant ya almost spell the apple and hickory













2013-03-21_12-41-22_223.jpg



__ paul catt
__ Mar 21, 2013






Sliced the color inside looks good to me also

The ones with the brown sugar  are sweeter ... but thats a good thing lol













2013-03-21_13-22-58_368.jpg



__ paul catt
__ Mar 21, 2013






Getting ready for the food vac .... Note the ears in the top of the pic ... damn food inspectors ... looking a handout :)


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 21, 2013)

Looks great Paul! I see you started the 1st batch with 1/2 a loin and now this, before you know it you will be needing a 6 loin smoker.......lol


----------



## reinhard (Mar 21, 2013)

i like Pop's brine myself and used it for buckboard also. you did a great job on that CB!!!! nice slicing job also. Reinhard


----------



## paul catt (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks Woodcutter ... by the time I get this done packing I should have enough for a while ...  untill people find out I have it lol ... next is some time for italin sausage with extra fennel

still got to find me fridge for the workshop  ...


----------



## paul catt (Mar 21, 2013)

Reinhard said:


> i like Pop's brine myself and used it for buckboard also. you did a great job on that CB!!!! nice slicing job also. Reinhard


Thanks Reinhard ... that was all by hand too ... I see a meat slicer in my future ...


----------

